

Story Card Faster Than The Speed Of Pivotal Tracker (slurper and slurper.vim) - rbxbx
http://www.adamlowe.me/2009/12/story-card-faster-than-speed-of-pivotal.html

======
jamesbritt
Amazing. I wrote much the same thing about a month or 2 ago when I had a large
number of stories I wanted to add. I even wrote a vim thing to generate the
story stub. :) my tools don't post directly from vim tho. But I can add a
story from the shell.

I try as much as possible to enter such data via local files and the CLI, and
pivotal tracker's API is quite good for this.

~~~
adam_lowe
It has worked out really well for us. Wes Gibbs had the original idea and we
were just writing plain text and then running a ruby script he wrote to get
the stories into Tracker through the api. The Vim plugin and packaging as a
gem has made it a lot easier when working on multiple projects at a time and
needing to write cards for all of them switching back and forth quickly.

